# all wrapped up



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

who built the model and where is it? :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2011, 10:49 PM~19625799
> *who built the model and where is it? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: don't know bro but would love 2 c it


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

it can be built i was goin to build it but dont have pics or know what year vette it is


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i heard someone built one and its out there. if not id like to have someone build me one of before and after to show with the real thing


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625862
> *it can be built i was goin to build it but dont have pics or know what year vette it is
> *


it is a 86 corvette


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its gettin redone thats goin to be sick


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625862
> *it can be built i was goin to build it but dont have pics or know what year vette it is
> *


you need this one or the 85
http://cgi.ebay.com/MONOGRAM-1-24-1990-CHE...4c#ht_500wt_949
it aint worth this much but its the closest. this is a 1/8th tho
http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Kit-1985-Corvett...11#ht_500wt_949


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how much for someone to build it for me?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its alot of work bro could run u up to 300 for it to be built


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok haha, wants to sponsor it?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2011, 11:12 PM~19626104
> *ok haha, wants to sponsor it?
> *



Is the detonator gonna sponsor the flake also. Cause that's bout 1/4th the price of build n flake :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

theres a place that will plate the parts that need to be gold


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19626152
> *theres a place that will plate the parts that need to be gold
> *


where


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

chrometech usa they plate model car parts in either chrome or gold


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cant say ive seen this car before.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The only person that was doin this was INTHABLOOD...
I dont think he was gonna do it exact but he was gonna add his own twist to it...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=513438&st=240


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 17 2011, 11:20 PM~19626203
> *cant say ive seen this car before.
> *



One of the best euros ever built  gettn redone n san antonio by jon


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19626152
> *theres a place that will plate the parts that need to be gold
> *


we figured that one out lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do u have any pics of the vette bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go, got its own thread of the real deal...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556716


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 10:28 PM~19626315
> *Here you go, got its own thread of the real deal...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556716
> *


there yall go


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Right paint don't need gold plating. Painted centers on these rims.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No Prob.... 
Never thought Id see a Vette look so good.... That was sick shit back in tha day...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

im want to take a wack at buildin it its my all time favor vette bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Makes me want to build a Euro myself now....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's a nice vette,it sat out side in the rain for months,caint belive they did that,good to see it in some ones hands now that will show it some love............I. will donate the paint for the replica,have it in hand if needed......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Can some one build it and then have Jon in SA paint it?... This it way it has the same painter as the actual car painting it?...

So you're looking for two models, correct? One of the original car and then one of the new and improved one, right?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's gonna be a cool project. Yo Johnny, you gonna take this project on too bro?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

id like to build it if i can get the kit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 18 2011, 09:22 AM~19628801
> *Can some one build it and then have Jon in SA paint it?... This it way it has the same painter as the actual car painting it?...
> 
> So you're looking for two models, correct? One of the original car and then one of the new and improved one, right?
> *


right


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 18 2011, 11:33 AM~19629659
> *that's gonna be a cool project.  Yo Johnny, you gonna take this project on too bro?
> *


 would love to homie but kind of got my hands full right now with some of my other replica builds or else id love the chalenge


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Personal i think the car is ugly ! But its also wild ! I think the movement of the windsheld killed it and the soild rear panels instead of a rear hatch ! To me it would of been killer to have that rear hatch etched out vs them panels ! 

Ok i think the Monogram Vette would be the best kit t o use as a base for this build But it have a tinted dark glass !










now as for that tail light i think the AMT f150 come with a red lens for the tail gate that should work and i also think that an AMT Firebird has a long red glass tail light peice that could be used !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i wish i has the time to do it myself, but the real car is taking up my time


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2011, 03:50 PM~19631256
> *i wish i has the time to do it myself, but the real car is taking up my time
> *


would you be wiling to at least paint it, if someones else built it and assemble after it's painted?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 18 2011, 03:21 PM~19631498
> *would you be wiling to at least paint it, if someones else built it and assemble after it's painted?
> *


oh yea for sure


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i will buy the kit , ship it, and paint it if someone can build it and reassemble it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i always loved this vette it inspired me to do a lowrider vette but i never got it finished because i want some crazy paint and im not a good painter...i got the vette kit but unfortunatly the plated parts are blue annodized and the body is painted...i could do all the body fabrication and all but i dunno bout the interior and detail work on the hydros and stuff...for it to be the best it can be it might be a good idea to get different guys do diff asspects of the build because some guys like to specialize on certain areas like real cars...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 19 2011, 11:03 AM~19638889
> *i always loved this vette it inspired me to do a lowrider vette but i never got it finished because i want some crazy paint and im not a good painter...i got the vette kit but unfortunatly the plated parts are blue annodized and the body is painted...i could do all the body fabrication and all but i dunno bout the interior and detail work on the hydros and stuff...for it to be the best it can be it might be a good idea to get different guys do diff asspects of the build because some guys like to specialize on certain areas like real cars...
> *


how much to do the body?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im willing to do some paint trade on your models for building mine :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

PAINT TRADE!!!! SWEET!!!! ANY TAKERS? I'm definitely out of this one cause I just don't have the time to build any cars right now, I can't even get my own done! My job has me super busy getting ready for Super Bowl!... so I will be no good for at least the next 3 weeks!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i got the kit being shipped ask we speak to my house


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 19 2011, 05:38 PM~19641550
> *i got the kit being shipped ask we speak to my house
> *


 :0 :wow: this is gonna be a sweet build


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 19 2011, 04:38 PM~19641550
> *i got the kit being shipped ask we speak to my house
> *


really ? i was gonna buy one off ebay tonight


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:0 so whats the latest goin with the build here?! both 1/24 and 1/1?!! who's buildin what?! :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 19 2011, 07:03 PM~19642803
> *:0 so whats the latest goin with the build here?! both 1/24 and 1/1?!! who's buildin what?! :wow:
> *


im building the real car


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea got a homie on here sendin it to me right now


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2011, 07:41 PM~19643254
> *im building the real car
> *


i know that homie...  do it up!! whos on the 1/24 build right now?! i just read through and now you want 2 1/24 builds, like a before and after?! :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

im goin to build the before car and then the maybe after car


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 19 2011, 07:52 PM~19643368
> *im goin to build the before car and then the maybe after car
> *


 :0 you gonna tackle that 1st build paint?! thats a lot of tape and spray!! cant wait to see it!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im building a after but i wanna keep mine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 19 2011, 08:06 PM~19643518
> *im building a after but i wanna keep mine
> *


then you better build 2 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt
anyone started it yet?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

check out my work and get back to me :biggrin: 
i build in 1/16th scale and i use to work for Derrick on the road for about 10 years. i also have two 1/8th scale vetts and i will post the pictures of them in laster tonight  
Mr.1/16th Website


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

here they are all four of them from 1/16th to 1/8th scale.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

lets do a wrapped up build off only rule is you build one of the versions old or your new version. you put up prizes in exchange for the car or cars you choose to want shipped to you.... :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 9 2011, 03:05 PM~20051856
> *lets do a wrapped up build off only rule is you build one of the versions old or your new version. you put up prizes in exchange for the car or cars you choose to want shipped to you.... :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 9 2011, 02:05 PM~20051856
> *lets do a wrapped up build off only rule is you build one of the versions old or your new version. you put up prizes in exchange for the car or cars you choose to want shipped to you.... :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2011, 02:21 PM~20051972
> *sounds good
> *



post up what yo uare willing to do for winning ride. and if you want winners ride shipped to you I am guessing unless they donate it / lend there would be something worked out by you and winner. You willing to do a 1st 2nd 3rd place , timeline etc and we can start a buildoff topic. seems a few people would get into it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 9 2011, 04:22 PM~20052775
> *post up what yo uare willing to do for winning ride. and if you want winners ride shipped to you I am guessing unless they donate it / lend there would be something worked out by you and winner. You willing to do a 1st 2nd 3rd place , timeline etc and we can start a buildoff topic. seems a few people would get into it.
> *


i guess i can offer my paint skills for some model cars :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

1st place gets a model paint job by me flake kandy paterns stripping
2nd and 3rd place gets model painted by me pearl or solid kandy

is this what yall want?
all winners can ship rides to me so they can be displayed with the 1/1 all wrapped up. ill pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 9 2011, 01:59 PM~20051818
> *here they are all four of them from 1/16th to 1/8th scale.
> 
> 
> ...


heres the man stepping up to the challenge to build the before and after "ALL WRAPPED UP"


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

count me out i sold my vettes today


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2011, 08:13 PM~20054573
> *heres the man stepping up to the challenge to build the before and after "ALL WRAPPED UP"
> *


1/16 and 1/8 would be sick!! but it limits what you can do with a 1/24...1/25?! first off wheels?! i know there is a set of r/c big scale wheels....but whats the scale?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm going to build the 1/8th scale before and after for then  i can use the r/c wires for them both :biggrin: bigger area to paint with more deatil


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

this would be a cool build off but the paint keeps me out of it lol...that 1/8th vette is huge i cant wait to see the details thrown into that one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fuck it if there is a build off ill paint all of them


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 9 2011, 10:34 PM~20054793
> *1/16 and 1/8 would be sick!! but it limits what you can do with a 1/24...1/25?! first off wheels?! i know there is a set of r/c big scale wheels....but whats the scale?!
> *


the rc spokes are 1/10 an look geat on the 1/12


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 08:51 AM~20057482
> *this would be a cool build off but the paint keeps me out of it lol...that 1/8th vette is huge i cant wait to see the details thrown into that one
> *


this would be fun i would jump in but i got to much on my plate right now.. :happysad:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

this is going to be a "BAD ASS BUILD!!!"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 10 2011, 12:46 PM~20059733
> *this is going to be a "BAD ASS BUILD!!!"
> *


was good talking to you today


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 07:37 PM~20062344
> *was good talking to you today
> *


thank you brother!! here are a few pics of what i did today after we talked :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pinche Santiago...... Damn primo, thats a nice start... So does this mean you are back?? I sure as hell hope so.... Always cool checkin out your build progress brother


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2011, 12:09 AM~20065176
> *thank you brother!! here are a few pics of what i did today after we talked :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2011, 01:36 AM~20065326
> *Pinche Santiago...... Damn primo, thats a nice start... So does this mean you are back?? I sure as hell hope so.... Always cool checkin out your build progress brother
> *


yup i'm back on the scene primo!! it's been a minute but i'm back to building and fabricating


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this is gonna be a good tribute to a legend


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2011, 07:22 AM~20066082
> *this is gonna be a good tribute to a legend
> *


yes it is!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good santiago


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh hell yeah.. love seein some 1/16th scale action in here... good to have ya back Santiago.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2011, 12:09 AM~20065176
> *thank you brother!! here are a few pics of what i did today after we talked :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckn nice


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS BROTHERZ!!!! IT'S A 1/8TH SCALE KIT AND I WILL BUILD THE NEW VERSION LATER FOR HIM! SOCALINC/MCBA SPONCERED THE BUILD AND I GOT THE OK FROM THE PREZ TO DONATE MY TIME AND SKILLZ FOR THIS ONE  
IT WILL MAKE IT'S FIRST APPERANCE AT THE 2011 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WITH THE NEW VERSION OF THE VETTE


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 12 2011, 01:03 AM~20073462
> *:biggrin:  THANKS BROTHERZ!!!! IT'S A 1/8TH SCALE KIT AND I WILL BUILD THE NEW VERSION LATER FOR HIM! SOCALINC/MCBA SPONCERED THE BUILD AND I GOT THE OK FROM THE PREZ TO DONATE MY TIME AND SKILLZ FOR THIS ONE
> IT WILL MAKE IT'S FIRST APPERANCE AT THE 2011 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WITH THE NEW VERSION OF THE VETTE
> *


 :0 awsome!! cant wait to see this one finished!.....ur....both of them finished!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 12 2011, 01:03 AM~20073462
> *:biggrin:  THANKS BROTHERZ!!!! IT'S A 1/8TH SCALE KIT AND I WILL BUILD THE NEW VERSION LATER FOR HIM! SOCALINC/MCBA SPONCERED THE BUILD AND I GOT THE OK FROM THE PREZ TO DONATE MY TIME AND SKILLZ FOR THIS ONE
> IT WILL MAKE IT'S FIRST APPERANCE AT THE 2011 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WITH THE NEW VERSION OF THE VETTE
> *


pics sent. ;et me know if you need more


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this is going to be like the best build ever & shit!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 17 2011, 06:24 AM~20112191
> *this is going to be like the best build ever & shit!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 17 2011, 07:24 AM~20112191
> *this is going to be like the best build ever & shit!!    :biggrin:
> *


AGREED!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that is gonna be badass cant wait to see more


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

i'll have alot more pictures this week!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20119288
> *i'll have alot more pictures this week!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

got more time to build this week so i will post them up soon!!! yes i did get them brother!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 19 2011, 12:22 AM~20126833
> *got more time to build this week so i will post them up soon!!! yes i did get them brother!!
> *


i got the parts car today. all parts are new condition


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20146771
> *i got the parts car today. all parts are new condition
> *


thats great!!! they will come in handy very soon!!! going to be cutting up the frame tuesday night and wensday  still need the pictures of the front hydros that lifted the hood up so i can match them


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Damn!!!! this is gonna be pretty interesting......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 23 2011, 02:26 AM~20158509
> *Damn!!!! this is gonna be pretty interesting......
> *


X2

Come on Howard, get with it and get some pics up man!!
Dont be...........









Despicable!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! I WILL BISH! CHILAX PUTOFACE!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 22 2011, 01:45 AM~20148982
> *thats great!!! they will come in handy very soon!!! going to be cutting up the frame tuesday night and wensday  still need the pictures of the front hydros that lifted the hood up so i can match them
> *


looking good loco glad to have you posting / building again brotha


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 25 2011, 12:06 AM~20175410
> *looking good loco glad to have you posting / building again brotha
> *


Gracias brother!! i will have a few new pics by saturday  alot of cutting and replacing panels and fabbing involved but well worth the effort! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THIS IS GONNA TOP SOME SHIT,NOMBRE NO CHINGEN.CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 25 2011, 12:00 AM~20175777
> *Gracias brother!! i will have a few new pics by saturday   alot of cutting and replacing panels and fabbing involved but well worth the effort! :biggrin:
> *


oh oh . i feel like a little kid again lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 25 2011, 02:47 PM~20179329
> *oh oh . i feel like a little kid again lol
> *


I KNOW HUH!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

My Brother Eddie and I hit the Hobby Chop Today and got what was needed to finish the Vette


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2011, 01:27 PM~20219573
> *My Brother Eddie  and I hit the Hobby Chop Today and got what was needed to finish the Vette
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2011, 02:27 PM~20219573
> *My Brother Eddie  and I hit the Hobby Chop Today and got what was needed to finish the Vette
> 
> 
> ...


heyell yeah!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Almost done with the front nose of the vette still need to box the bottom of the nose and cover it to the chin guard and sand it smooth I am boxing in the front vent and then going to round it out for the grill and next will be the ground fx to the side front and rear


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20396581
> *:biggrin: Almost done with the front nose of the vette  still need to box the bottom of the nose and cover it to the chin guard and sand it smooth  I am boxing in the front vent and then going to round it out for the grill and next will be the ground fx to the side front and rear
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good bROtha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 17 2011, 10:23 PM~19626252
> *we figured that one out lol
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT STUFF ?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 23 2011, 12:39 AM~20401125
> *WHAT IS THAT STUFF ?
> *


paint


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 23 2011, 08:50 AM~20402046
> *paint
> *


what brand


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

how is it goin homie? anything new?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 23 2011, 06:02 PM~20404439
> *what brand
> *


its in the picture homie its humbrol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

My Grandfather Passed Away on 5 De Mayo so i'll be back on this project in a few days.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 6 2011, 03:30 PM~20498959
> *  My Grandfather Passed Away on 5 De Mayo so i'll be back on this project in a few days.
> *


 :angel:  sorry to hear about that! R.I.P


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Gracias Brother! it sucks since he was at home and was robbed and he lost his life to some peace of shit! he was my biggest fan of model car building and he never got to see my chop shop


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 7 2011, 11:20 AM~20503282
> *Gracias Brother! it sucks since he was at home and was robbed and he lost his life to some peace of shit! he was my biggest fan of model car building and he never got to see my chop shop
> *



damn bro im sorry to hear this. i hope they catch those bastards so you guys get some closure


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 7 2011, 11:20 AM~20503282
> *Gracias Brother! it sucks since he was at home and was robbed and he lost his life to some peace of shit! he was my biggest fan of model car building and he never got to see my chop shop
> *


 :angry: :tears: this is something i will never understand


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TRUST ME! THEY ARE ON IT ALREADY TO FIND THE PERSON OR PEOLPE WHO DID THIS!! :angry: I'LL BE BACK ON THIS CAR TONIGHT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

back to work in the chop shop!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 16 2011, 06:30 AM~20561131
> *back to work in the chop shop!
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: So much talent, so little effort.  Wish I had them skills.  Nice work bro! This thing is gonna be bad ass!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 16 2011, 04:52 AM~20561152
> *:wow:  So much talent, so little effort.  Wish I had them skills.  Nice work bro! This thing is gonna be bad ass!
> *


thanks bro but it is all trial and error! so put your faith into your craft and you too will be fabing like me too!! just have fun with it and try try try! its for fun member that. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

got more work done last night! and more tonight!!


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

:wow: THIS IS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN ITS DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to finish it! Then off to San Antonio to get painted just like the of vette when it first came out back in the dayz.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 17 2011, 03:15 PM~20572367
> *Can't wait to finish it! Then off to  San Antonio to get painted just like the of vette when it first came out back in the dayz.
> *


way to keep your head up and being strong through this tough time in your life! vette is lookin killer bro! who's gonna paint it up?! thats gonna be some work! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

my boy John the owner of the real vette


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:worship: nice... real nice....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Got more done on it these past few nights :biggrin: 
























































next is the ground F/X and the interior


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

:wow: are they putting a diffrent paint job :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin better with each post bro! i have a c6 vette on the way i was gonna use for parts.....maybe ill save it for another day and built it when the new paint job comes out?! either way...its coming out nice!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good. That thing is huge.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Homeboy, you are out of control... That ish is HARD! Great Job so far.... WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE! IT'S BEEN ALONG TIME COMING AND ONCE IT'S DONE IT WILL BE A LEGAND IN IT'S OWN RIGHT! CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT FINISHED AND OUT FOR PAINT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

more updates :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

simply amazing


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 17 2011, 11:25 AM~20570885
> *got more work done last night! and more tonight!!
> 
> 
> ...


this replica is coming along nice homie keep up tha good work!
:wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Gracias!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

A light coat of primer filler so i can see whats need to be filled and smooth out :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20641274
> * A light coat of primer filler so i can see whats need to be filled and smooth out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    damm you almost done with the body


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: yup still have to get to the interior and the doors and tilt windshield and then the hydro set up


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: This is just sick!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Niiiice


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks guys!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

damn homie the model is looking sick


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks incredible


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well i got the front hood lift 95% done and all i need is to drill the hole for the hydro pump to tilt the hood to each side and make the lines to the pumps and make the cover to hide the lift and empty space like the real vette. next is the windshild and then the doors and the frame for the pumps and battery rack for the rear. then the split rear window and finish the passanger side ground F/X and then the interior


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn thats coming out badass man!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this is gonna be an awsome build!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr.1/16th said:


> well i got the front hood lift 95% done and all i need is to drill the hole for the hydro pump to tilt the hood to each side and make the lines to the pumps and make the cover to hide the lift and empty space like the real vette. next is the windshild and then the doors and the frame for the pumps and battery rack for the rear. then the split rear window and finish the passanger side ground F/X and then the interior


YUP SHOW HOW TO GET IT DONE,BADASS WORK


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Guy's!! I Love to create and build replicas and design one off's too!!! can't wait ti finish it so it go's for paint and plating then back to me for assembly. Then Super Show Las Vegas 2011.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Look at Bob the Builder go.... GO MAN GO!!!!!!!!!!! Nice to see you building fucker....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i was diggin this 1:1 from the days of lowrider! then to see its sad current shape...im glad someone stepped in to bring it back!! the model is on point and i cant wait to see this finished!! i got a newer vette im gonna do up i think for an "up dated version" my style to the original! i cant wait for the model paint and then the updated "wrapped" 1:1 new paint!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Niiiiiice!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work there Howard...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sick work any updates!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I WILL HAVE SOME PICE UP BY FRIDAY!! ALMOST DONE AND STILL NEED ALOT OF SANDING BEFORE I SEND IT TO BIG JOHN IN SAN ANTO'S


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SORRY FAMILY BUT I WILL BE SENDING OUT THE VETTE TO JOHN AND IT WILL BE GETTING ALL WRAPPED UP IN PAINT AND CHROME AND GOLD SOON!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Ready to be sent out to Big John in San Antos and the Kandy Factory!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr.1/16th said:


> Ready to be sent out to Big John in San Antos and the Knady Factory!!


I saw this car at the Dallas LRM show last month.Gonna look good as a model kit tambien for display wey.You gonna love it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TINGOS said:


> I saw this car at the Dallas LRM show last month.Gonna look good as a model kit tambien for display wey.You gonna love it.


 Can't wait to get it back pained and ready to assemble


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thats badass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks brother! Once I get it back ill post pictures of it on a few weeks ;-). To be continued.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn man....that shit is nice....good job man, cant wait to see it when John's done with it...haha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr.1/16th said:


> Ready to be sent out to Big John in San Antos and the Knady Factory!!


just watched the vid! NICE!! i finally saw the 1:1 in paint! thats cool they kept the original murals! came out nice! cant wait to see your finish! its gonna be hard to give back huh?! :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't Remind me!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that came out killer i cant wait to see it in paint


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YEAH THANKS!! I'M COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS TILL I GET IT BACK IN MY HANDS SO I CAN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well john has it in his hands now! it got thier today. can't wait to get it back and get it ready for the 2011 Low Rider Super Show. ill post pictures once i get them of the progress of the vette.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see it completed! I read the whole thread about the 1:1 restoration and when I found out YOU were building a replica of it, I was like *"HELL YEAH"!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MR 1/16TH,YOU THE MAN.THIS CAR CAME OUT STUPIN RIGHT ON POINT AS A REPLICA.HANDS DOWN HOMIE.THIS IS ONE FOR THE BOOKS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE LUV!! I HAD MY HANDS ON THE REAL VETTE WHEN IT FIRST CAME OUT AFTER DERRICK PAINTED IT AND ALSO WITH "WRAPPED WITH ENVY" AND NOW I HAD THE HONOR OF REPLICATING THE VETTE AND CAPTURE A PEACE OF LOW RIDER HISTORY FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY FOR YEARS TO COME. IN DOING THIS WORK WITH ROLLERZ ONLY I CAN SAY THANK YOU JOHN FOR THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK TO LOW RIDER AND ALL ITS FANS WORLD WIDE. SOCALINC/MCBA IS ALL ABOUT KEEPING THE LOW RIDER/HOT ROD/CUSTOM CARZ ALIVE YOU MANY YEARS TO COME. THE BEST COMPLIMENT I GOT WAS FROM DARKSIDECUSTOMS WHEN HE SAID "I KNEW YOU COULD BUILD THIS CAR!" SO NOW I AM WAITING FOR IT TO RETURN BACK TO ME SO I CAN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND TAKE IT TO THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR. MAYBE LOW RIDER WILL GIVE THE VETTE AND MODEL OF THE VETTE A PROPPER COVER SHOT AND STORY OF HOW IT WAS BROUGHT BACK TO LIFE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mr.1/16th said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE LUV!! I HAD MY HANDS ON THE REAL VETTE WHEN IT FIRST CAME OUT AFTER DERRICK PAINTED IT AND ALSO WITH "WRAPPED WITH ENVY" AND NOW I HAD THE HONOR OF REPLICATING THE VETTE AND CAPTURE A PEACE OF LOW RIDER HISTORY FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY FOR YEARS TO COME. IN DOING THIS WORK WITH ROLLERZ ONLY I CAN SAY THANK YOU JOHN FOR THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK TO LOW RIDER AND ALL ITS FANS WORLD WIDE. SOCALINC/MCBA IS ALL ABOUT KEEPING THE LOW RIDER/HOT ROD/CUSTOM CARZ ALIVE YOU MANY YEARS TO COME. THE BEST COMPLIMENT I GOT WAS FROM DARKSIDECUSTOMS WHEN HE SAID "I KNEW YOU COULD BUILD THIS CAR!" SO NOW I AM WAITING FOR IT TO RETURN BACK TO ME SO I CAN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND TAKE IT TO THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR. MAYBE LOW RIDER WILL GIVE THE VETTE AND MODEL OF THE VETTE A PROPPER COVER SHOT AND STORY OF HOW IT WAS BROUGHT BACK TO LIFE.


well said santi


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr.1/16th said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE LUV!! I HAD MY HANDS ON THE REAL VETTE WHEN IT FIRST CAME OUT AFTER DERRICK PAINTED IT AND ALSO WITH "WRAPPED WITH ENVY" AND NOW I HAD THE HONOR OF REPLICATING THE VETTE AND CAPTURE A PEACE OF LOW RIDER HISTORY FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY FOR YEARS TO COME. IN DOING THIS WORK WITH ROLLERZ ONLY I CAN SAY THANK YOU JOHN FOR THE CHANCE TO GIVE BACK TO LOW RIDER AND ALL ITS FANS WORLD WIDE. SOCALINC/MCBA IS ALL ABOUT KEEPING THE LOW RIDER/HOT ROD/CUSTOM CARZ ALIVE YOU MANY YEARS TO COME. THE BEST COMPLIMENT I GOT WAS FROM DARKSIDECUSTOMS WHEN HE SAID "I KNEW YOU COULD BUILD THIS CAR!" SO NOW I AM WAITING FOR IT TO RETURN BACK TO ME SO I CAN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND TAKE IT TO THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR. MAYBE LOW RIDER WILL GIVE THE VETTE AND MODEL OF THE VETTE A PROPPER COVER SHOT AND STORY OF HOW IT WAS BROUGHT BACK TO LIFE.


:h5: the 1:1 is representing again and you brought the model to what it is now......and like james said santiago..........." i knew you could build this car" :thumbsup: that would be sickness if LOWRIDER did a spread on both!! the 1:1 alone deserves the come back!! but we need some love for plastic too dammit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> :h5: the 1:1 is representing again and you brought the model to what it is now......and like james said santiago..........." i knew you could build this car" :thumbsup: that would be sickness if LOWRIDER did a spread on both!! the 1:1 alone deserves the come back!! but we need some love for plastic too dammit!! :thumbsup:


yes the plastic model cars need luv too!! alot of ideas get created by model builders.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

lookin good brother.badass.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THE VETTE IS FINISHED!!! SEE YOU ALL AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see the pics brother have a safe trip to vegas and have fun as well


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn its painted? that was hella quick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr.1/16th said:


> THE VETTE IS FINISHED!!! SEE YOU ALL AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!


 where's the damn pics?!


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

x2...I wanna see sum flix


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Shows been going on for a few hours now any pics?????


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Facebook he has pics posted bad ass let me tell u and it got tv coverage!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LoLife4Life said:


> Facebook he has pics posted bad ass let me tell u and it got tv coverage!!


post em up for the people who dont use facebook


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

[video]http://s1093.photobucket.com/albums/i423/sema2010/?action=view&current=video-2011-10-09-17-01-17.mp4[/video]


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Telemundo seen me setting it up with the real vette and did a segment on them both!! not even ten minutes on the turn table.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Biggs came to see the MCBA Build for Rollerz Only.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mr.1/16th said:


>


THIS IS JUST PLAIN SICK SANTIAGO GREAT JOB ON IT :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Met the FONZ!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks brother!!



Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful work on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

vey nice turned out great


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

came out sick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn they BOTH look wicked!! nice finish bro!! :h5: even got a lil hottie to hold it for a pic!! good thing she didnt drop it!! :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*man oh man*



Mr.1/16th said:


>


way to get down with this MR.Stupid clean.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr.1/16th said:


>


:shocked:sick!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks everyone!! it's back on the Chop Shop Table and i'm going to finish it so it makes the Photo Shoot with the real 1:1 and his son's Kustom Radical Bike.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Santiago your a monster homie that thing looks so sick hope I get to see it up close


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

getting painted the right way now, no rush on this one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My brother Santiago did one hell of a bad ass job on this. Very nice work homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Much props on the replica looks clean you got down homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=UKUDA9G8H72U

check out my video. radical corvette


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

This is the "King of All Miniature Models"


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> This is the "King of All Miniature Models"


Thanks:thumbsup: but thier are alot of great builders on here too and most of them I learned from, Mr.1/16th


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANOTHER ONE IS ON THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------

